# [NA] [H] Cards from Series 3/4 [W] Series WA



## Gotta-Snatch-Em-All (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello everyone,   
 I just need 4 WA and 1 Series 2 and I am done with my collection. I have lots of Series 3 and 4 to trade. Bold one mean that I would only trade if the offer interests me. Thank you for looking. Happy trading!   
Edit: I meant to say that bold ones vary for how many I would trade for. Some would be 1:1 since it is WA or and some more than one.

[Haves] 
Edit: I have Ankha, Cookie, Sprinkle, Coco, Scoot, Kid Cat, Julian from Series 2 (will update again) 
I also found WA cards at the store. I have 
WA: 2,3,4,6,7,8,10,11,12, 14, 15, 16, 19, 22, 23 25, 28, 31, 32, 34, 35 ,36, 37, 38, 43, 44, 46 and 47
SP201 Rover                
SP207 Mabel        
SP212 Timmy     
SP213 Digby     
SP214 Don (2)          
*SP215 Isabelle (2) * 
SP217 Jingle    
SP216 Franklin (2)      
218 Lily     
221 Kody     
223 Del
227 Rodeo       
*233 Colton (2)  * 
237 Bam                     
238 Friga       
240 *Deirdre*(3)     
242 *Chevre*  (2)    
243 *Drago* (3)       
245 *Tangy* (3)    
249 Beardo (2)        
250 Ava   
252 *Merry* 
253 *Genji* (5)   
255 *Wolfgang* (3)      
258 *Daisy* (2)    
262 Blanche       
263 Gaston  
264 *Marshal* (2)  
265 Gala (2)          
272 *Skye* (2)           
273 Moe        
274 *Flora* ( 2)      
280 Victoria   
284 Chadder (2)
285 *Merengue* (2)           
292 Baabara2)     
294 *Maple* (2)           
299 *Francine* (3)           
300 *Chrissy* 
SP301 Isabelle      
SP302 Brewster    
SP313 Pave                        
317 *Goldie* 
318 *Stitches*(3)     
324 Graham               
328 *Boone* (2)              
331 Pashmina          
332 *Shep*
334 *Erik*  (3)    
335 Dotty               
337 Queenie          
338 *Fang* 
339 Frita     
340 Tex       
342 *Bones* (2)       
343 Anabelle     
344 Rudy       
355 *Mira* 
356 *Pietro* 
360 Rod  
362 *Static*  (2)      
364 *Zucker* (2)    
367 *Annalise* 
368 Chow       
378 Barold    
382 *Lobo* 
384 *Margie* (2)   
385 *Lucky* (2)         
386 *Rosie* (2)         
390 O’Hare     
391 *Gayle* (2)     
394 Grizzly     
399 Twiggy (2)   
400 Robin                  

*[WANT]      * 
Series 2    
145 Carmen    

Welcome Amiibo: I need  9,  17, 18, 42


----------



## LuciaMew (Apr 23, 2017)

Fang for WA 50?


----------



## Gotta-Snatch-Em-All (Apr 23, 2017)

Will Edit post in a while.


----------



## Gotta-Snatch-Em-All (Apr 24, 2017)

LuciaMew said:


> Fang for WA 50?



What cards do you have besides 50


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Apr 24, 2017)

I have Ursala 50, would you like to trade for your Pietro?

Oops lol I meant 17 Ursala


----------



## Gotta-Snatch-Em-All (Apr 25, 2017)

MonsterMaddie said:


> I have Ursala 50, would you like to trade for your Pietro?



I am guessing you are offering two? There is someone who message me with 50 Tasha. Do you have any other cards?


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Apr 25, 2017)

Gotta-Snatch-Em-All said:


> I am guessing you are offering two? There is someone who message me with 50 Tasha. Do you have any other cards?



I have others but none that you are after. I'm getting down to the wire myself! I just figured I'd ask!


----------



## crazymom99 (Apr 27, 2017)

I have 12 wade and 46 Dobie.


----------



## Gotta-Snatch-Em-All (Apr 27, 2017)

Post Has been updated for anyone who has the cards I need.

- - - Post Merge - - -



crazymom99 said:


> I have 12 wade and 46 Dobie.



I need 46 Dobie, what card are you interested in?


----------



## SnuggleMyBunnie (Apr 28, 2017)

Would you be willing to trade Francine for Phoebe?
Ill PM as well.


----------



## crazymom99 (Apr 29, 2017)

Gotta-Snatch-Em-All said:


> Post Has been updated for anyone who has the cards I need.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



What are you willing to trade for him is the question?  I was looking at the bolded cards you have for him?


----------



## Gotta-Snatch-Em-All (Apr 29, 2017)

crazymom99 said:


> What are you willing to trade for him is the question?  I was looking at the bolded cards you have for him?



Varies. Tell me all the cards you are interested and we can take it from there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SnuggleMyBunnie said:


> Would you be willing to trade Francine for Phoebe?
> Ill PM as well.



Sorry, I don't get any notification (or I end up getting them late). I will be getting Phoebe from someone else. Thank you


----------



## AlgernonsFlowers (Apr 29, 2017)

Would Ursala for Marshal be fine or are you looking for a different offer ? c:


----------



## crazymom99 (Apr 30, 2017)

Gotta-Snatch-Em-All said:


> Varies. Tell me all the cards you are interested and we can take it from there.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



might be easier if you could send me a pm.  I don't think to look at the trade thread


----------



## alynaty (Apr 30, 2017)

I am interested in Marshal. What are you looking for to trade for Marshal?  I have Ursala & Ellie.


----------



## glora (May 10, 2017)

no longer need cards


----------

